# New buckling with WATTLES!!!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

And blue eyes! Named Buddy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Blue Eyes AND wattles?!? That's it! I'm coming to pick him up! Both my new bucklings skipped their mommas wattles!
LOL! Just kidding! congrats he is a handsome boy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, he's so cute! Congrats!


----------

